# Penny for your thoughts- my current venture and dream business



## Tom Reddick (Oct 31, 2017)

Greetings all,

This is not a solicitation to sell things- just to be clear, since I myself am very weary of all the friends starting online businesses. The website is just a placeholder for me as I begin the process of reaching out to retailers to stock our merchandise.

I post because as I have developed Norlin, asking for opinions on various other hobby forums has often given some really great insight. It is very easy to get caught up on a single path, and so I am always very grateful for the impressions of others.

That said- here is our website- and I am grateful for any reactions/thoughts. I am especially interested to see if the logo is cut off on top of the main page for you on your machine. It worked fine in my mobile and desktop view tests, but at the office on some people's machines it gets cut off at the top.

www.houseofnorlin.com

Tom.


----------



## troy (Oct 31, 2017)

I think it's a good start, with a larger variety of products or a visible option to access all your variety of products on your home page would help


----------



## Tom Reddick (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you Troy. And yes it sure feels like a "start" despite having 22 different items up there. Each new style costs a fortune. But time will tell how it goes. 

Appreciate feedback on having a more direct link on home page to all products. Good notion.


----------

